# Intercostal Neurectomy



## Christine38 (Aug 13, 2008)

While the physician is in the abdominal wall removing infected mesh........
he is moving into an area in which the patient is complaining of pain......
entering the posterior rectus sheath the physician divides the highest three lateral intercostal nerves as they go into the linear seminlunaris.  Notices that there are 2 sutures that were entrapping the nerve so they were removed.  
Irragated and confirmed hemostasis. 

ANY CODING TIPS?

The neorectomy codes do not have the anatomic site needed.


----------

